# جهاز نقل صوت وصورة كيف اضاعف مسافة الارسال .. افيدونا



## ضاري (28 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*بارك الله فيكم على هذا المنتدى القيم والناجح باذن الله واشكر القائمين عليه*

*فهو يلبي حاجات الفكر العربي وعسى ان ننفع به الامه*

*سؤالي :*
*عندي جهاز نقل صوت وصورة الى مسافة 50 متر تقريباً كيف اعدله او اضيف عليه *
*لاجعل مداه كيلو او كيلوين افيدونا جزاكم الله خير*
*وهذي صور للجهاز *​ 







*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*اتمنى الاقي حل عندكم يارب*​ 

*اخوكم ضاري*​​
​


----------



## صفاء محمد (28 يوليو 2006)

يمكن زيادة المدى الى مسافات اطول عن طريق اضافة تراسستر بور الذي يربط على المرحله الاخيره من الجهاز حيث يقوم بزادة قدرة الارسال مما يودي الي زيادة المدى الذي تريده


----------



## ضاري (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخت صفاء على الافادة لكني اريد شرح مطبق او تجربه عينيه


----------



## darweesh (4 أغسطس 2006)

يمكن زيادة مدى الجهاز بإضافة بوستر (مكبر إشارة هوائي التلفزيون) وتركيب هوائي إرسال أحادي الإتجاه ..... 
يتم تركيب البوستر بشكل عكسي (مدخل الهوائي للبوستر يتم تركيب مخرج هوائي جهاز الإرسال عليه....ومخرج البوستر يتم تركيب هوائي الإرسال عليه ) .... وأظن أن البوستر موجود في السوق وبثمن زهيد ....
تحياتي


----------



## ضاري (4 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي درويش لكن بصراحه لم افهم شئ

ماهو البوستر وطريقة تركيبه وثمنه 

ياليت يكون الشرح بادق التفاصيل

شاكر لك تفاعلك


----------



## abdouamin (10 أغسطس 2006)

you can make apower ampliefier circuit compatable with you device fraquancy
then conect agood antenna to radiated the generated power that amplifier can be find in any web especilized in electronic cicuit or using the booster which is by as tv reciever 
or you can send to me the operating frequancy to your device to me and i well send to you the circuit 

in shaa allah
:31:​


----------



## jehad1961 (29 أغسطس 2006)

*تقوية بث vidio uodio*



darweesh قال:


> يمكن زيادة مدى الجهاز بإضافة بوستر (مكبر إشارة هوائي التلفزيون) وتركيب هوائي إرسال أحادي الإتجاه .....
> يتم تركيب البوستر بشكل عكسي (مدخل الهوائي للبوستر يتم تركيب مخرج هوائي جهاز الإرسال عليه....ومخرج البوستر يتم تركيب هوائي الإرسال عليه ) .... وأظن أن البوستر موجود في السوق وبثمن زهيد ....
> تحياتي


بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك اؤيد هذه الطريقه ولكن فيها اشارات اخري كثيره فهي بحاجه الى فلتره لضبط الموجه


----------



## jehad1961 (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
رساله خاصه الى درويش لتعذر ارسالها تحت بند رسائل خاصه 
هل انت درويش الباشا


----------



## كوم عبود (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ماهي شكل البوستر من الدخل وكيف يعمل للتقوية البث


----------



## كوم عبود (20 ديسمبر 2008)

لكي اخترع جهاز البوستر باذن الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى
هذا الرابط لعمل مكبر
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/rf/30wvhf.htm


----------

